# NEW! BSG Eastern Alliance "Stazi-Class" Destroyer



## abu625 (Jul 4, 2002)

Just Released: The Eastern Alliance "Stazi-Class" Destroyer from the original (1978-79) "Battlestar Galactica." This was the custom kit-bash featured in the episodes "Greetings from Earth," "Baltar's Escape" and "Experiment in Terra." 

Our 1:288 kit was mastered by Alfred Wong and cast by Millennium Models International (MMI). Decals are by JBOT. The kit features 21 pieces and is a full 13 inches long when completed. 

The kit is available now in the Fantastic Plastic Virtual Museum Store here: 

http://fantastic-plastic.com/EasternAllianceDestroyerPage.htm 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I'll have to check out the episodes but it's a nice, 70's design.


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Sweet! As soon as I get a job, this baby's mine.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

You know something funny? Look at the wings on that model and then look at the lower wings on the Buck Rogers Starfighter... I swear that those are the same thing - the same model shop probably built them for the production company - it could happen!

Bryan


----------



## abu625 (Jul 4, 2002)

Gemini1999 said:


> You know something funny? Look at the wings on that model and then look at the lower wings on the Buck Rogers Starfighter... I swear that those are the same thing - the same model shop probably built them for the production company - it could happen!
> 
> Bryan


The EA Destroyer was virtually 100% kitbash. It was a cheap and easy way for Universal Hartland (the SPFX house) to cook up a custom miniature.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

NICE! :thumbsup:

Now.....I know its a Wong mastering, its a GK kit, its a one of a kind etc ....etc.......but 80.00 for a 13" kit? even for myself 16" makes a difference but 13????

I don't know.


----------



## abu625 (Jul 4, 2002)

fluke said:


> NICE! :thumbsup:
> 
> Now.....I know its a Wong mastering, its a GK kit, its a one of a kind etc ....etc.......but 80.00 for a 13" kit? even for myself 16" makes a difference but 13????
> 
> I don't know.


It's two pounds of resin. It ain't a small model.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I remember seeing this ship even as a teenager and going "Yuck!" It really seemed like something any modeler could have cobbled together in an afternoon. Sort of ironic that it's now an expensive model kit!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Ok.. solid cast kits tend to be a bit 'chunky'

I hate to split hairs or beat a dead horse I'm just saying for myself 
.....a 13" long kit of resin or styrene for 80.00 smackers is kinda pricey.

Now, I have paid 250.00 and up for studio scale GK kits ...like the Jessy, Salzo BSG Raptor for an example but man...kits like that have loads of potential for all kinds of extras and lighting...planned and unrealized.

*I do want to be clear .... I mean NO disrespect for A Wong, MMI and anyone else involved in the production of this kit. They do awesome work! and I love this ship, the Eastern Alliance with their nazi like uniforms etc was the best part of TOBSG .....in fact I thought it would have been very interesting if new BSG would have been a bit less CYLONS and more about meeting new forms of life and the Eastern Alliance....that would have been cool. So I guess when a gripe about the kits 'size' I was hoping for a slightly larger model.....I guess I can scratch build one....they did back then and I bet ya my neighbors dog that some wise guy knows what parts were used for the original build up.
*


SIDE NOTE! -- After two years this one is back on my bench!!! :thumbsup::hat:























abu625 said:


> It's two pounds of resin. It ain't a small model.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Those are definitely BR Starfighter wings. Most of it looks like an F-15 They re-configured. I can't place the parts for the bridge yet though....

Nice looking kit ya got there.

Max Bryant


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

fluke said:


> Ok.. solid cast kits tend to be a bit 'chunky'
> 
> I hate to split hairs or beat a dead horse I'm just saying for myself
> .....a 13" long kit of resin or styrene for 80.00 smackers is kinda pricey.
> ...


I hate you!!! Is that the 48th scale kit?

I also ordered one of the Eastern Alliance kits and hope it will be arriving today!!!


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

MightyMax said:


> Those are definitely BR Starfighter wings. Most of it looks like an F-15 They re-configured. I can't place the parts for the bridge yet though....
> 
> Nice looking kit ya got there.
> 
> Max Bryant


It was actually two F-15's.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

There's a complete list of kits used for this somewhere out there. By the time you bought them all you'd probably be at 80 bucks.


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Over on the RI boards there is indeed a listing of the kits that went into both the first incarnation of the model as a Rag Tag Fleet ship, and after it was converted to the Eastern Alliance ship. You can see it in the opening credit scenes of every episode in the fly-by with the Colonial Movers ship.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hi Ross :wave: I hate you too! :tongue:LOL

It's the 1/24 Studio kit. You might be able to get one here in the swap and sell or on ebay from time to time....watch for the re cast version...there are still some floating around. 

Good info going round on the kit parts used. I need to get the TOBSG on disc.


----------

